# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Tour Du Lịch Hàm Thuận Nam - Mũi Kê Gà - 2 Ngày 1 Đêm  cho 01 người

## trungtrung

*PHAN THIẾT: Tour Du Lịch Hàm Thuận Nam - Mũi Kê Gà - 2 Ngày 1 Đêm dành cho 01 người, nghỉ tại resort 3 sao, cùng trải nghiệm nhiều thú vị của Hàm Thuận Nam – Ngọn Hải Đăng, Kê Gà. Chỉ 1.229.000đ cho gói tour 2.390.000đ.*



Hãy cùng, Coupon Hot tham gia vào chuyến du lịch 02 ngày 01 đêm đến Hàm Thuận Nam –Ngọn Hải Đăng, Mũi Kê Gà để vừa tận hưởng vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên trời phú vừa hòa mình vào những hoạt động bổ ích của Team Building “We Win Together – Chúng Ta Cùng Chiến Thắng” chỉ với 1.229.000VNĐ, ưu đãi lên đến 49% so với trọn gói tour trị giá lên đến 2.390.000VNĐ.

Lướt qua rừng cây cối um tùm và những đồi cát trắng, trải ra trước mặt bạn là sự trong lành của gió và màu xanh bát ngát của biển. Mũi Kê Gà chào đón bạn với những bãi đá đủ kích thước và hình dáng khác nhau mà người dân nơi đây gọi là vườn đá.



Đảo Kê Gà rộng khoảng 5ha với hàng trăm cụm đá hoa cương khổng lồ, vàng rực, muôn hình muôn vẻ và hàng trăm cây hoa sứ (cây đại) cổ thụ hàng trăm năm tuổi. Những người gác đèn biển ở đảo Kê Gà kể lại rằng, vào những năm cuối thế kỉ XIX, đảo Kê Gà được coi là một vị trí cực kì hiểm yếu trên tuyến đường biển từ Phan Rang đi Vũng Tàu. Nhiều tàu thuyền khi đi qua khu vực này thường bị đắm do không xác định được tọa độ, vị trí. Để đảm bảo an toàn cho các tàu vận tải của quân đội Pháp cũng như tàu buôn của nước ngoài khi đi qua đây, năm 1897 người Pháp đã nghiên cứu và cho xây dựng trên hòn đảo này một ngọn hải đăng lớn. Năm 1899 ngọn hải đăng được xây xong và đến năm 1900 thì được đưa vào sử dụng.



Hải Đăng Kê Gà do một viên kĩ sư người Pháp thiết kế. Toàn bộ thân tháp xây bằng đá hoa cương, cao 35m, nếu tính cả chiều cao ngọn đồi, tức từ mặt biển lên đến đỉnh tháp là khoảng 65m. Điều đặc biệt là các khối đá dùng để xây tháp đèn được tính toán đẽo gọt vuông vắn chính xác theo từng vị trí. Vì vậy, khi xây dựng, người ta chỉ cần đặt từng viên đá theo đúng vị trí của nó và trát một lớp vữa là coi như xong mà không cần phải chỉnh sửa thêm gì nữa. Trên đỉnh tháp là một ngọn đèn biển công suất lớn có bán kính quét trên biển khoảng 22 hải lí, tức tương đương khoảng 40 km.





CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH NGHỈ DƯỠNG: HÀM THUẬN NAM – MỘT GÓC NHÌN MỚI.

NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – HÀM THUẬN NAM                            

Buổi Sáng:

05h00: Xe và HDV THUY TIEN TRAVEL đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành chuyến đi Hàm Thuận Nam. Hướng dẫn viên sẽ giao lưu với đoàn bằng một số trò chơi vui nhộn trên xe          

07h30: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng (ngã ba dầu giây). Nghỉ giải lao. Tiếp tục hành trình đến Tp.Phan Thiết, tìm hiểu về đặc sản phan thiết

11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng, nghỉ giải lao.

            Xe đưa đoàn về Resort nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

Buổi Chiều:

15h00: Đoàn tập trung ra bãi biển tại khu vực dành riêng cho đoàn để tham gia chương trình “Team Game” do đội ngũ nhân viên THỦY TIÊN Travel tổ chức như: Đắp tượng nàng tiên cá, Múc nước vào chai, Kéo co tình yêu, Bánh xe lăn tròN… với những phần thưởng dành cho đội thắng cuộc, nhằm mục đích: Rèn luyện kỹ năng làm việc theo nhóm, Xiết chặt mối quan hệ thân thiết giữa các thành viên, Tạo cơ hội giao tiếp và hiểu biết lẫn nhau giữa các thành viên mới và cũ,Trải qua những giây phút thoải mái với đồng nghiệp ….hoặc thưởng thức hải sản ngay tại bãi biển.

18h30: Tự do dạo biển và khám phá vào đêm.    



NGÀY 02: NGỌN HẢI ĐĂNG - HÀM THUẬN NAM - TP.HCM.

Buổi Sáng:

06h30: Quý khách dùng Buffet tại Resort.

08h00: Khởi hành tham quan – chinh phuc ngọn Hải Đăng, Kê Gà bằng thuyền thúng và thuyền máy, về lại Resort quý khách tự do tắm biển, vui chơi…

10h30: Làm thủ tục trả phòng Resort. Đến nhà hàng dùng cơm trưa.

Buổi Chiều:

Tiếp tục chương trình, Xe đưa Quý Khách ghé Cơ Sở Sản Xuất nước mắm để xem qui trình sản xuất và mua đặc sản nơi đây như: Nước mắm, thanh long, mực một nắng, cá khô, mực khô… Khởi hành về Tp.HCM

17h00: Về đến Tp.HCM, Kết thúc chương trình tham quan HDV THỦY TIÊN TRAVEL  nói lời chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách !

Hãy khám phá và tận hưởng những điều thú vị của thiên nhiên qua chuyến hành trình HÀM THUẬN NAM – NGỌN HẢI ĐĂNG – MŨI KÊ GÀ  Cùng Những Hoạt Động Team Building Bổ Ích ‘We Win Together’ Tại Resort 03 Sao Trong 02 Ngày 01 Đêm bạn nhé!

Đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội tuyệt vời để nhóm mua cùng với Coupon hot.vn các bạn nhé!

  Website: http://couponhot.vn

----------


## michinhcanh

Nếu như mình có nhu cầu muốn đi thì liên hệ với bạn như thế nào?

----------

